# Firespot GOGOGO!!!



## snowkei (Mar 29, 2008)

hello ladies, I love firespot from moonbathe..
but I seldom use it cuz it's a bit too 'bright' in my daily life...

and I use it today!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























what I use
*[face]*
benefit your rebel lite
RMK creamy foundation #102
paul & joe pressed powder #02

*[brows]*
Shiseido Elixir brow pencil #br751

*[eyes]*




MAC lll #auto-orange. point black
MAC e/s #firespot. white wheat. cork and one gold color
(I forget the shade )
MAC fluidine #blacktrack. uppity
ardell lashes #103

*[cheeks]*
MAC blush #prism. peaches
BB ssb #apricot

*[lips]*
MAC l/s #freckle tone
Dior ultra shine reflect #347


----------



## Ayustar (Mar 29, 2008)

I am jealous of your brows!! They are perfect and symmetrical. 
Firespot is an awesome color, holy crap!


----------



## CoralBlast (Mar 29, 2008)

i have the same problem, i love the color but it's too bold for daylight i always blend it with a pink color. it really looks good on you and your blending skills are amazing.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 29, 2008)

You are Gorgeous. I love the orange on ya. Beautiful face


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 29, 2008)

what a gorgeous look snowkei!


----------



## MakeupTrollop (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous color, I also love the lip look.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## mslitta (Mar 29, 2008)

So hot, and i love how you lined your eyes with the black and gold.


----------



## annielise (Mar 29, 2008)

Breathtaking.  Period.


----------



## COBI (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous as usual.


----------



## nikki (Mar 29, 2008)

Your makeup is always perfect!!!


----------



## damsel (Mar 29, 2008)

love!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 29, 2008)

I love firespot so much!  It's good to find someone showing it some love!


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 29, 2008)

Perferct!!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is beautiful!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you come to my house and do my makeup please? TIA.


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 29, 2008)

you're so bright! =]


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous as always-I love the little gold tick on the edge of your eye, great lashes too.


----------



## cattykitty (Mar 29, 2008)

those colors look gorgeous on you!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 29, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful!!   I also love Firespot and to tone it down I will use Patina and take the #223 brush and just lightly add Firspot on my outer corners until I get it the way I want. This is one I thought I would hate and didn't even look at it at my first Moonbathe haul but after hearing everyone I thought lets see about it and I fell in love.


----------



## LadyMija (Mar 30, 2008)

You're so gorgeous! I love orange


----------



## applefrite (Mar 30, 2008)

I love your makeup , Firespot is for me a best seller eyeshadow !!! You are beautiful !


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 30, 2008)

fab look


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 30, 2008)

Hotter the heat!!! Very Gorgeous!!


----------



## ch33tah (Mar 30, 2008)

so pretty, you look like Korean Barbie :]


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 30, 2008)

This is so beautiful!!  I love you in gold and oranges!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## belldandy13 (Mar 31, 2008)

gorgeous!  wish you remembered which gold e/s you used!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 31, 2008)

Firey hot!!


----------



## Jot (Mar 31, 2008)

beautiful x


----------



## vanillaa (Mar 31, 2008)

This is just... Perfection!


----------



## lil_mamma_001 (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh wow. I love that orangy-bronze color. It looks beautiful on you too.


----------



## vveinee (Apr 1, 2008)

love every of your FOTD, beautiful.


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 1, 2008)

looks nice! =) i like it alot!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Apr 1, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------



## gummibalu (Apr 7, 2008)

you post like the best looks ever, i need to get firespot now lol


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Your makeup is ALWAYS perfect.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh thats stunning


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 7, 2008)

Another great FOTD!  I love firespot on you!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 7, 2008)

u look absolutely beautiful!!! I love this


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 15, 2008)

absolutely beautifull look


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 15, 2008)

wow, cant believ i havent clicked on this till now!! gorgeous! and freckletone looks sooo good on u!! i want it now... lol


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 15, 2008)

wow this is soo pretty!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 15, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## lsperry (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful look.


----------



## Aingeal (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks amazing!

(like everything else you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## anneh89 (Apr 16, 2008)

LOVE the look.....and that gold-y highlighter colour!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 17, 2008)

*~*You look gorgeous...love your eyes!!!!*~*


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Firespot's awesome. I've got a "superbrights" quad I made up myself of Romping, Wondergrass, Passionate and Firespot and they have got to be 4 of my absolutely favourite ever colours.

Thanks for sharing this look!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 17, 2008)

Amazing... love your blending.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as always


----------



## DuncerBlur (Apr 20, 2008)

I envy you being able to wear orange.  When I do it looks like my eyes are swollen.  Yours look fab!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 20, 2008)

I seriously want to just fold you up and shove you in my pocket, and carry you wherever I go LOL

Your looks are always so fly.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2008)

This is a really pretty look. It makes me want to get firespot


----------



## cuiran (Jun 21, 2008)

Super nice tutorial! I love it!


----------



## SBluvsMAC (Jun 21, 2008)

I think you could totally wear this everyday!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 22, 2008)

I like those colors


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Jun 22, 2008)

its soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 22, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 22, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------

